# Uminterpretierter Beziehungstyp



## thehasso (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,


zurzeit befasse Ich mich mit dem Thema ein Konzeptionelles Datenbank Schema zu erstellen. Soweit ging das relativ gut. Bis ich eine Aufgabe gemacht habe, welches ein Uminterpretierten Beziehungstyp beeinhaltet.

Meine Frage ist dabei, wann kann ich Wie merken, dass der Bezeihungstyp ein Uminterpretierter Beziehungstyp ist?

Ein Uminterpretierter Beziehungstyp ist laut Definition wie mir nach Recherchierung ersichtlich geworden ist dafür da:

Um Beziehungen zwischen Bziehungstyppen darstellen zu können.
-> Das heisst 2 Beziehungen nacheinander miteinander zu verbinden.

Ein Beispielaufgabe könnte ich auch geben, wenns jemanden bei der Erklärung helfen würde.


Danke
LG


----------



## Yaslaw (19. Dezember 2009)

thehasso hat gesagt.:


> Ein Beispielaufgabe könnte ich auch geben, wenns jemanden bei der Erklärung helfen würde.


da.......................


----------

